# Pics from ABKC show in Austin, Tx 2-19-2011 **PIC HEAVY**



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright so ehre are my pics, we had a good day overall, we went to sign up and my niece got stage fright, I can totally understand, so we watched frm 12pm to 6pm and were exhausted, I saw some gorgeous dogs, and some that I just wanted to steal and take home 

Enjoy, 

And these really are in random order, the lighting in there sucked and my camera hated it so I apologize for some of these 








I really liked this little girl - 








Good lookin brindle guy - 
















OMG this guy was a total mushy face for real, he tried to sit in my lap, and his head is as big around as my waist, lol - 








Loved these guys too - 








lmaoo this little EB girl was way to cute - 








Robbon & Trophy table with Benito from Real Collars int he back ground - 
















I LOVED this little girl - 
















puppies - 
































This is a dog from Canine Supreme here in Austin - 








Gorgeous blue girl - 








I really liked the tickin ont hese two boys - 
















the patch is what got me - 








This little brindle girl was gorgeous, she won her class too  - 
























This guy was gorgeous as well - 








He only had one eye, sweet guy though -








AND IT'S MY MAN< KAOS  I LOVE THIS DOG - 
















This dog reminded me of a beefier, Chino (StaffyDaddy's) dog - 








he had a two face - 








Awesome tri boy - 
































Good lookin bully, I felt bad for him though, he really did look so miserable out there, he was super sweet though - 
















I WANTED TO TAKE HIM HOME, isn't he gorgeous  - 








Thought this girl had a nice stack - 








Best of oppostie in teh Pocket class, I beleive, pardon me, I am still learning, lol - 
















loved her color - 
























This guy was a total beefcake - 








OMG I found a champagne colored Phoenix, lol, this dog was sooo well behaved - 








She won best of opposite int he extreme class I beleive - 









there's more....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I REALLY liked thi guy too - 
















And this white guy, omg so happy, total tank - 








































good lookin black dog - 

































kk so these are all the dog pics, I am makin a new thread of the pics with the girls and Gage


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice pics..... We went to an ABKC show yesterday ill post pics soon. We won the classic class 1-2 male, Best classic male, and best classic overall, and earned 50pts towards an ABKC Championship


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome news  I can't wait for pics


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome pictures!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the last black one. Good pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Freddie, we were all tired but had a great time


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pics Tye girl, looks like a fun show.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics, Tye!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those, Tye. It is really eye-opening to see the difference between bullies bred with a mind to structure and those bred for extremes. I saw a few that made me cringe, but a few others that could have rolled up in the UKC ring and fit. Be interesting to compare these pics now while the breed is still fairly new to what we see 10 years from now.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thansk Dave & Lauren, we had a great time 

Lindsay - I agree with you, there were some there I wouldn't have fed but some that just as you said could have rolled intot hte UKC ring and done nicely  I kept comparing them to Devin's dogs, lol


----------

